# Fender Custom Shop Neck



## ondadl (Dec 13, 2012)

Great price but looking at the decals and string trees, I don’t think this neck came out of the Fender CS.

Thoughts?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Stratosphere parts sells CS necks if you want to compare.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Absolutely not not a Custom Shop neck, not even a Fender neck. Cheap Asian knock-off.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Possibly....maybe at best it's a Squire neck that was sanded and had decals put on, otherwise just a fake Chinese neck.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

It’s a fake to me. The neck glue for the nut, logo placements, second string tree. All bad imo. Maybe his basement custom shop


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

The biggest giveaway is the unlined truss rod access. Combine that with the fake Fender branded tuners (Fender never branded that style tuner), the fake neckplate and the cheap import bridge and you've got a "$249" purchased on line fake. And "ash body"? I doubt it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

What I look for is a walnut plug around the truss rod hole. No walnut plug, not a Fender neck.

That whole guitar is speaking to me in Chinese.


----------



## ondadl (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you all for helping me steer clear of this one.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> What I look for is a walnut plug around the truss rod hole. No walnut plug, not a Fender neck.
> 
> That whole guitar is speaking to me in Chinese.


Mandarin or Cantonese?


----------

